# Free/Almost free map/topo website shoot out!



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok i think its time to put a resource thread together and if its content grows into useful info, it should be sticky. We have dabbling with various threads, digging into search archives etc....lets make the current.

@@@What website do you use for free/almost free downloads of good maps and topo maps or SAT images?

@@@ Provide link and tell us why you like it? Or tweaks.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*GPSFileDepot*

GPSFileDepot.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Wherewolf said:


> GPSFileDepot.


end of discussion, t'ere ain't none better.....


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

GPSFileDepot is good if you want maps to load into a GPS.

But if you want the latest USGS topo maps in high resolution and for free, to use on a computer or print out segments: The USGS Store - One stop shop for all your maps, world, United States, state, wall decor, historic, planetary, topographic, trail, hiking, foreign, satellite, digital


----------



## Jelf (Jun 26, 2010)

Have you looked at *Gmap4*? High resolution topos for the USA in a seamless interface.

This map is centered on Moab, UT
http://www.mappingsupport.com/p/gmap4.php?ll=38.573685,-109.549754&t=t4&z=14&hillshade=18

Full disclosure time: I am the developer of Gmap4. This project is part of my way to "pay it forward". Translation: Gmap4 is free for non-commercial use. It is popular with people that enjoy a wide range of outdoor activities.

Gmap4 is a browser app, not a native app. Gmap4 runs in most browsers on most devices from smartphones to desktops. Note that the browser does have to be online. When Gmap4 is running in the browser on a smartphone, it automatically displays phone-friendly buttons.

The button in the very upper right corner lets you change map types. In addition to topos for the USA, you can also look at vector topos for all of Canada. The Menu button give access to various features. A rightclick will show some useful info.

Anyone can make a Gmap4 link that will show a zoomed in view of anywhere. Simply use zoom/pan or Menu==>Search to make the map look the way you want it to look. Then click Menu ==> "Link to this map". *The link that is displayed will reproduce the same map you see on your screen. * These Gmap4 links can be used in forum posts, emails, blogs, websites, etc.

You can use Gmap4 to display your GPX files and also click the map to make a GPX file.

The Gmap4 homepage has a FAQ, examples, quick start info (in the Help file) and more to quickly get you up to speed.

Gmap4 default map: http://www.mappingsupport.com/p/gmap4.php

Gmap4 homepage: Gmap4 = Free Online Topo Maps + Google Maps + More

Joseph, the Gmap4 guy 
Redmond, WA


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah that is nice!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Most of the time, I don't use a website. I use Topofusion, which is a standalone program. It accesses web mapping servers to download sat images and topos. You can set up additional map servers, too.

I use GMap4 for displaying GPS data on my website, primarily. 

I like MyTopo for getting custom centered and printed paper topo maps when I do a big trip.


----------

